# chairs...



## TreeTarget (Mar 23, 2010)

The first two attempts...seats will be leather but are not completed yet, otherwise the chairs are finished...One with bark, and one stripped.


----------



## NEP (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 4, 2010)

Finished set together, without the seats...


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 4, 2010)

those are nice! i bet those things can be worse than a jigsaw puzzle to get the right pieces to fit.


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 4, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> those are nice! i bet those things can be worse than a jigsaw puzzle to get the right pieces to fit.



The first one was hard, as I didn't account for a few things, like worms and rot that weren't apparent until the pieces were drilled....the second went easier. But...when everything has been lined up and cut right with reference marks for assembly, it goes way smoother.


----------



## NEP (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool chairs.

I like them


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, and while nowhere near the calibre of work some of you guys have shown, I wasn't unhappy with the first attempt. Will get pics of the completed chairs WITH seats, asap...
...but don't hold your breath...may take a while with the slave-driver I have working me into an early grave; at least I learned at an early age to work by candle-light...wonder if this type of living--gm by day, cottage industry by night--would get me a raise were I to take my k.s.a's and move to China, or maybe Ibex, UT?...

Wonder what shots I'll need...


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 12, 2010)

i like your chairs , now a pair of stools and a table so you got a place to put your coffee,maybe a rocker? john t


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 12, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> i like your chairs , now a pair of stools and a table so you got a place to put your coffee,maybe a rocker? john t



Actually, they are already done, and almost ready for a showing...hold on and we'll see about getting a pic or two up...


----------



## qweesdraw (May 2, 2010)

Good Job!
They only take 20 minutes to make HUH!
Chairs that will be handed down for generations.
You might want to oak dowel @ 45 degrees on the bottom rungs so your glue joints stay tight.(3/8 dowels 2ft Home Depot $1.00)
Look @ the bottom rungs on these if you can zoom in.
Mark
P.S. any ? ask


----------



## rmh3481 (May 2, 2010)

I like your chairs, you did a good job working with the knots.


----------



## TreeTarget (May 3, 2010)

qweesdraw said:


> Good Job!
> They only take 20 minutes to make HUH!
> Chairs that will be handed down for generations.
> You might want to oak dowel @ 45 degrees on the bottom rungs so your glue joints stay tight.(3/8 dowels 2ft Home Depot $1.00)
> ...



Will not shop at Home Depot, Lowe's, Wal-Mart or any other big business for anything if I can help it. Joints are sound with hidden steel pins in each. Very happy with how they will last, though. Son was with me in a furniture store last week and at 8 yrs old, commented on how flimsy and cheap the fancy crap was in comparison. Liked that day for sure.

Aside from any stain or sealer, going as natural and NON-corporate as possible...Thank you though, and nice work on the rocker...


----------



## qweesdraw (May 3, 2010)

TreeTarget said:


> Will not shop at Home Depot, Lowe's, Wal-Mart or any other big business for anything if I can help it. Joints are sound with hidden steel pins in each. Very happy with how they will last, though. Son was with me in a furniture store last week and at 8 yrs old, commented on how flimsy and cheap the fancy crap was in comparison. Liked that day for sure.
> 
> Aside from any stain or sealer, going as natural and NON-corporate as possible...Thank you though, and nice work on the rocker...



We don't have much hardwood here in Co..I milled the pine/ walnut with my chainsaw.(for the seats/arm rests)
At this point and time i can't afford the tools to make my own dowels.
I take pride in saying no screws or metal in my work.dowels and Lacquer finish were the only thing not handmade.
Joints are sound with hidden steel pins in each.
I have never seen steel bond to glue piece of wood?/will it rust in?/wood dowelsd on't rust and adheres to glue.(real rustic furniture has no steel)
tacks for the leather YES
The child rocker was a 40 hour project.
Adult one took 70 hours at least.($1200)
I traded both to my Dentist for teeth!
It sucks getting old!
The carving on the ends of your arm rests are awesome!
LOVE to see the finished product!
?'s will you be tanning the leather from your own cattle?
Lacing or full hide for the seat and back?
Love too see finished pic's of handmade USA products that will last in time!
Mark
P.S. a blind tennon/mortise joint on small rustic will last longer.
my 2 cents
Lacquer for the finish! on the debarked one.It is a 30 yr finish!
(polyuerthane) is plastic and will joints crack in time.
TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR USA WORK!
RUSTIC FURNITURE IS A LOST ART/will last till for generations!


----------



## TreeTarget (May 7, 2010)

The child rocker was a 40 hour project.
Adult one took 70 hours at least.($1200)
I traded both to my Dentist for teeth!
It sucks getting old!
The carving on the ends of your arm rests are awesome!
LOVE to see the finished product!
?'s will you be tanning the leather from your own cattle?
Lacing or full hide for the seat and back?
Love too see finished pic's of handmade USA products that will last in time!
Mark
P.S. a blind tennon/mortise joint on small rustic will last longer.
my 2 cents
Lacquer for the finish! on the debarked one.It is a 30 yr finish!
(polyuerthane) is plastic and will joints crack in time.
TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR USA WORK!
RUSTIC FURNITURE IS A LOST ART/will last till for generations![/QUOTE]

Been too backed up with work to have much time in the shop, so the seats will be a bit. No cattle here, so the closest to tanning I would be able to get or accomplish is to use a crayon. Don't live the Foxfire life, yet...may get there someday though.


----------



## qweesdraw (May 9, 2010)

TreeTarget said:


> The child rocker was a 40 hour project.
> Adult one took 70 hours at least.($1200)
> I traded both to my Dentist for teeth!
> It sucks getting old!
> ...



Been too backed up with work to have much time in the shop, so the seats will be a bit. No cattle here, so the closest to tanning I would be able to get or accomplish is to use a crayon. Don't live the Foxfire life, yet...may get there someday though.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TreeTarget (May 12, 2010)

Thank you, don't know why it did that...


----------



## indiansprings (May 12, 2010)

Tree Target, Queesdraw, nice work rep sent. 

Tree Target, watch out or they'll have you working down at Silver Dollar City
(Steal your dollar city). They would get a small fortune for a handcrafted piece like that. I caperoned a school trip there a couple of weeks ago and it was sad, very few craftsman, the guys in the wood carving shop were ancient, hand craftmanship is sadly a dying tradition. At least your pieces will be there for many generations to enjoy. Excellent work guys.


----------



## qweesdraw (May 12, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Tree Target, Queesdraw, nice work rep sent.
> 
> Tree Target, watch out or they'll have you working down at Silver Dollar City
> (Steal your dollar city). They would get a small fortune for a handcrafted piece like that. I caperoned a school trip there a couple of weeks ago and it was sad, very few craftsman, the guys in the wood carving shop were ancient, hand craftmanship is sadly a dying tradition. At least your pieces will be there for many generations to enjoy. Excellent work guys.


 Thanks!
Not too hard to do if you have the high $ tools! (tennon cutters),and the time if you aren't rushed.
If i put a peice of furniture in my front yard jaws drop when the i tell them the price.
WELL IT'S NOT MADE IN CHINA!.(I say lift it,they are made from real wood!)
#40-#70 is average.
USA pride and lost craftmenship i guess! (a lost art?),NO just get off your ass and do it!

If anyone want's to start with home tools, i will be glad to help!
I will not get into what America (used to be).
Just an ol' Cowboy bringing back old times since i am too old to rodeo.
Mark


----------



## TreeTarget (May 12, 2010)

Thank you...not on that level yet, though...kinda lazy about it when I think on it. Need to get motivated as soon as storm season is over.

Looking forward to a bigger shop, too. Anyway, would not wanna work for that place...I have a place. I like my place and my beard isn't white enough yet.
They did have a few good craftsmen down there, last time I was there that is (94)...
I remember back in 1976 when we went there as a family...that was a craft show. Couple of rides, a big cave and a small town with an actual feel for rustic living in the little theme park located there...not a corporate share-owner of an entire city based on geriatric singers and buildings named after them.
Of course, I guess we'll see if one of those offers really do come in. Weather is nice, and I figure...if I am going to hold my breath for something, I might as well go swimming.


----------



## TreeTarget (May 14, 2010)

qweesdraw said:


> Thanks!
> Not too hard to do if you have the high $ tools! (tennon cutters),and the time if you aren't rushed.
> If i put a peice of furniture in my front yard jaws drop when the i tell them the price.
> WELL IT'S NOT MADE IN CHINA!.(I say lift it,they are made from real wood!)
> ...



You and your America First can go and . We talked about shipping in some phillippeano or pakistani kids to start up a Kathy Lee Gifford type shop, but the boss poo-pooed the idea. Going to have to stick with top dollar for top end work...even if it is hillbilly-style.
Whenever I get the urge to lash out though, I head to my shop...not to work, just to think about things and make a tool I will need for when I get geared up, get freaked out about how much work is going to be involved in helping the boss move (and it isn't his stuff I'm worried about--it's all the furniture wood that concerns me), then go take a nap since the weather won't allow tree work.
I am all for a gobal economy, but it lost me when it was turned into a mass marketing scheme for mass-produced crap. My breed will die out...sorry for the inconvenience...


----------

